# excel sheet not open directly



## khaja mohiddin (Jun 25, 2008)

dear sir
i installed office 2000 in windows 98 i am getting error in office 2000 excel sheet is not open directly
i remove and reinstall the office but problem is not resolved
i am sending error message
pls help


----------



## Anthony Nuñez (Feb 25, 2009)

my excel files did not open directly...


----------



## Anthony Nuñez (Feb 25, 2009)

i have a problem regarding to my excel files it didn't open directly like i did before...


----------

